# Virtual Camera Resolution . . . 720p??



## travispetty (Jan 18, 2021)

Sending picture and audio to zoom via virtual camera (and using VB-cable for audio) . . . works fantastically.

BUT, when I record in zoom . . . I have HD checked in the camera settings in zoom . . . I can trick zoom by starting with a screenshare (in zoom), so the zoom recording is 1920x1200 (which is my screen resolution), but when I stop screen-sharing and change to the OBS Virtual camera feed . . . I feel like that feed is coming in at 1280x720 (even though in my OBS settings, I have the canvas and base resolutions set to 1920x1080).

Anybody know IF you can set the virtual camera resolution somehow/somewhere? Or is it capped. Or maybe it's just me.

Just seems like zoom will record in the resolution of the 1st visual source it sees. If I start the zoom recording with OBS virtual camera, it makes the zoom recording 1280x720. If I start zoom recording with my camera selected (outside of OBS), the zoom recording is 1920x1080. If I start the zoom recording with screenshare on, it makes the recording 1920x1200.

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## speedyh (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi, I think it is the limitation from Zoom (for free) and because of  COVID-19. In the paid version/plan you can choose greater resolutions.
Screen-sharing is always your screenresolution ( - 1920x1200) but by a low framerate. This is what I figured out.

look here: https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-us/articles/207347086#h_6b49a845-2b10-4126-bf75-84d4e84ef286

Not sure if this helps you....


----------



## thomaslfessler (Jan 21, 2021)

travispetty said:


> Sending picture and audio to zoom via virtual camera (and using VB-cable for audio) . . . works fantastically.
> 
> BUT, when I record in zoom . . . I have HD checked in the camera settings in zoom . . . I can trick zoom by starting with a screenshare (in zoom), so the zoom recording is 1920x1200 (which is my screen resolution), but when I stop screen-sharing and change to the OBS Virtual camera feed . . . I feel like that feed is coming in at 1280x720 (even though in my OBS settings, I have the canvas and base resolutions set to 1920x1080).
> 
> ...



Your observation is correct.   Using the free app called Webcamoid, I can see that the OBS Virtual Camera is outputting a UYVY color space @1280x720 resolution / 30 FPS.    Additionally  - what we see in OBS is not what's output via the virtual webcam.   images can be much more pixelated, color shift, etc.   






As a comparison, the ElGato Camlink 4k shows up as a YUY2 color format, @1920x1080 / 59.94 fps.


I wonder what resolution is output on Windows?


----------



## thomaslfessler (Jan 22, 2021)

I found a way to get 1080p / 60FOS output from OBS mac

Settings - >video ->




Right clicking on the image in OBS:  set Preview Scaling to -> Canvas (1920x1080). 




Quit / restart OBS - you should see 1080p @ 60fps output.


----------



## powerkoen (Mar 8, 2021)

thx


----------



## falti (Oct 29, 2021)

Here is what helps me a lot (forgive the german version)

Click on the green button in the lower mid - "share screen"




Select the second tab - on the lower right you'll find the item called "*share contents of second camera*" - which is of course misleading if you you have more than 2...click it anyway






After that, you'll see a buttin on the upper left - clicking  on it will enumerate through all available cameras. Click until your OBS virtual cam shows up. Voila: high res and 30 fps


----------

